# The Tiny Cabin



## BJClark (Mar 6, 2009)

A social worker from a big City in Massachusetts recently transferred to the Mountains of North Carolina and was on the first tour of her new territory when she came upon the tiniest cabin she had ever seen in her life. 

Intrigued, she went up and knocked on the door. “Anybody home?” she asked.

“Yep,” came a kid's voice through the door.

“Is your father there?” asked the social worker.

“Pa? Nope, he left afore Ma came in,” said the kid.

“Well, is your mother there?” persisted the social worker.

“Ma? Nope, she left just afore I got here,” said the kid.

“But,” protested the social worker, “are you never together as a family?”

“Sure, but not here,” said the kid through the door. “This is the 
Outhouse!”


----------



## The Deeps (Mar 6, 2009)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## Rangerus (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## QueenEsther (Mar 6, 2009)

good one! haha


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 6, 2009)

good one


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 6, 2009)

Yankee!!!


----------



## a mere housewife (Mar 6, 2009)

That's very funny Bobbi


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 6, 2009)

Funny, when I saw the title of this thread, I thought it was going to be a parody of _The Shack_.

Maybe it is!


----------

